# Edge 23



## Aron_Dip (11 Mar 2013)

Hi Guys quick post of my dads Fluval Edge Hope you injoy 

No Ferts
Easy Carbo
ADA Soil


Dads edge by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Cheers


----------



## martinmjr62 (12 Mar 2013)

looking very smart.is it running the standard halogens or the led upgrade
cheers
Martin


----------



## Aron_Dip (12 Mar 2013)

martinmjr62 said:


> looking very smart.is it running the standard halogens or the led upgrade
> cheers
> Martin


Hi
Thanks ts change a lot really since this pic ill post another one soon from last week after a small trim  but Its running the LED Bulbs (not the strip light) 

Cheers


----------



## martinmjr62 (12 Mar 2013)

Another photo would be good. Nice to see the progress. I'm running the 46 led light bar on mine from the Fluval 46 litre. It's a straight swap only 4 screws takes about 5 mins to change and you get the blue led's for the moonlight look. Check out my journal 
Cheers
Martin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markj (13 Mar 2013)

very nice


----------



## Aron_Dip (13 Mar 2013)

Thanks Guys




martinmjr62 said:


> Check out my journal


sure will mate ill have a look now 

Here's a pic from a week or two back after a small trim. (sorry for the poor iPhone pics lol)

cheers


Dads Edge by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


----------



## martinmjr62 (13 Mar 2013)

Superb growth looks really healthy. Well done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grathod (23 Mar 2013)

That is one sweet looking edge- any specs on the led bulbs, plant list etc? I've got one in the loft, inclined to pull it out seeing this... Keep it up!


----------



## markj (23 Mar 2013)

Great looking tank


----------



## Aron_Dip (23 Mar 2013)

These are the Led lights 

Plants are :-

*Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'*
*Ammania sp. 'Bonsai'*
*Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping'*
*Riccia fluitans*
*Hydrocotyle tripartita*
 As for co2 its all from Easy Carbo and No ferts at the moment.

Cheers guys


----------



## grathod (24 Mar 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> These are the Led lights
> 
> Plants are :-
> 
> ...



Nice one - think ill pull the edge out of the loft & get started, lol!


----------



## martinmjr62 (24 Mar 2013)

grathod said:


> Nice one - think ill pull the edge out of the loft & get started, lol!



Go for it, you know it makes sense
Cheers
Martin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grathod (24 Mar 2013)

martinmjr62 said:


> Go for it, you know it makes sense
> Cheers
> Martin
> 
> ...


 
i might just mate, heh heh. thanks


----------



## Manrock (29 Mar 2013)

That is a beautiful looking set-up. I love that red plant (which one is it in your list?) and I'm amazed that it is doing so well under the LEDs. Has your dad upgraded the Leds from the original ones? A friend of mine has the Fluval Edge 46 and the lighting is quite weak. Could he upgrade too?


----------



## Aron_Dip (29 Mar 2013)

Hi buddy thanks the plant is *Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'*..

Grows really well in there  as for the lighting it had old halogen bulbs witch are standard on the 23L models, I just replaced with the led ones they do (there's a link a few posts up too the ones) .. I'm sure the 46L has the led strip bar? (Sure someone will confirm) 

Cheers


----------



## martinmjr62 (29 Mar 2013)

Manrock said:


> That is a beautiful looking set-up. I love that red plant (which one is it in your list?) and I'm amazed that it is doing so well under the LEDs. Has your dad upgraded the Leds from the original ones? A friend of mine has the Fluval Edge 46 and the lighting is quite weak. Could he upgrade too?


Hello mate yes the Fluval 46 litre can have the upgrade 48 led light unit fitted to it,simple to fit only 4 screws its the same one that i've fitted to my  23 litre
Cheers
Martin


----------

